# 46 bowfront stand idea - opinion



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hey there guys and gals , I need to replace a stand on my wifes office tank 
its a 46 bowfront ....its sumped and its in her office at work ..

since I cant seem to find a stand .. I will prob build a 2 x 4 stand ... which will give me a chance to upgrade the sump which is a 15 gallon sump..this is the reason the stand got water damage , I guess the skimmer overflowed and got into the stand without me seeing it ...
the new tank stand will have a 30 gallon sump ... im thinking I will go with a 30 x 12 x 22 or 24 ,most likely 22....
what I am asking here is has anyone ever seen or heard of a stand on wheels 
thinking of builing it with castors to be able to move the tank when needed for service , right now I have to climb onto a desk and basically do a limbo to get back of the tank ....
looking for some ideas ..what u guys think ...not that I want to roll the tank around the office I am just thinking when and if I need to get to the back I can roll the tank outward , I of course would drain the tank so that I can move the tank ..

cheers 
tom


----------

